# Books!



## silent sniper (Jun 11, 2008)

Reading is good for you (lulz). What are you into and what do you read? I'm into fantasy, I've read the first sword of truth novel (I think the same book could've been accomplished in 300 less pages, not reading the other ones), reading LOTR (and the hobbit) for the second time now, and when i'm done i'ma start the silmarillion (harder to read than the others) and am also reading the first Wheel of Time novel.
also planning on reading a lot of batman comics


----------



## Gian (Jun 11, 2008)

I gotta read Frankenstein for school.
Which is pretty awesome, imo.


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Jun 11, 2008)

I've been tackling the Legend of Drizzt series but I took a break and I'm on the first book of the War of the Spider Queen series.
I need to get back to working my way through the Xanth series and the Apprentice Adept series too....


----------



## podunk1269 (Jun 11, 2008)

Scfi, cyberpunk, horror and law.

And ANYTHING by Orson Scott Card


----------



## miruki (Jun 11, 2008)

I just finished O.R. Melling's Chronicles of Faerie: The Hunter's Moon, but it wasn't that great, it started off lame, got more addicting then but failed at the end... uh well, next thing on my list are Tiger Eye and Shadow Touch by Marjorie M. Liu. And I absolutely need to finish Holly Black's Modern Faerie Tales Series with Ironside.

I'm a sucker for modern Fantasy Romance.


----------



## Commander (Jun 11, 2008)

The Illiad by Homer (Not the cartoon character.)
Sharp Teeth by Toby Barlow

Both amazing books and well worth a read.

~ Commander


----------



## Retinal_FAILURE (Mar 14, 2017)

I started Neuromancer, I like The Firm, Odysseus, Brave New World, Where the Red Fern Grows, about a tenth way through IT by Stephen King, One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest, The Lost World, Farrenheit 451, Welcome to the Monkey House, Rising Sun by Michael Chriton. Badger Claw, The Hatchet , Lord of the Flies, old Nintendo Power magazines! Lol


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Mar 15, 2017)

I pretty much exclusively read manga, but i guess I read light novels too. For what people consider an "actual" book I've been trying to read Romance of the Three Kingsoms but I always end up putting it down.


----------



## rileysrjay (Mar 15, 2017)

Retinal_FAILURE said:


> I started Neuromancer, I like The Firm, Odysseus, Brave New World, Where the Red Fern Grows, about a tenth way through IT by Stephen King, One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest, The Lost World, Farrenheit 451, Welcome to the Monkey House, Rising Sun by Michael Chriton. Badger Claw, The Hatchet , Lord of the Flies, old Nintendo Power magazines! Lol


Dang, almost a nine year necrobump.


----------

